# Anyone out Ther Remember Headbangers Ball



## ace (Feb 17, 2003)

Man that was my all Time Fav. 
Rock Show, Anyone else out there stay up Late
to Watch it??????


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 17, 2003)

I got tapes. 

Speaking of which...do they still actually play any music videos (in their entirety) on MTV or is it all "Reality" srap now?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 17, 2003)

I remember that. Man that was quite a while ago. Although I only caught it a every so often it was still cool.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 17, 2003)

I remember it.


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 18, 2003)

My friends & I were up to see it regularly- perfect backdrop to many activities we -uh- engaged in.


----------



## ace (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *My friends & I were up to see it regularly- perfect backdrop to many activities we -uh- engaged in.
> 
> *




Cool


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 18, 2003)

In other werds Jill smoked a bowl with her friends and headbanged to Slayer and King Diamond...like we did.


----------



## fist of fury (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes I caughtit a few times when it was on. It was alright not enough death metal on it for me.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

I can agree with that!


----------



## D_Brady (Feb 19, 2003)

What was your favorite video back then. They didn't have the movie budgets they have now, but they were the best.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

Seasons In The Abyss with Slayer. 


Enter Sandman was cool too. And Rainbow In The Dark by Dio.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 19, 2003)

Anything by Warlock.... I used to date a gal who was the spitting image for Doro....

Killer Dwarfs had some cool funny ones too.

Liked "Family Ghost' by KD,
"Midnight Mover" by Accept

Hmm...favorite vid..."Halloween" by Helloween.  
that, or the "Hell on Wheels" tour with Helloween, Armored Saint and Grim Reaper.


Man....I'm feeling old....


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

Feelin' old? Voila! You're a 6trh Dan in Inferno-Ryu Ninjitsu. Man this joke will never die off!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 19, 2003)

Metallica is awesome


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 20, 2003)

Ya darn tootin' they are!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 20, 2003)

What about *Yo, MTV Raps*?

Since I like Rap n' Hip Hop, I thought I should to mention that show since it was also on *MTV*... :ubercool:


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Metallica is awesome *



Got tickets? I do  Hope the new album is good (dunno tho, Bob Rock is still involved)
'tallica, Bizkit, Linkin Park, Mudvayne and the crappy Deftones :shrug: 
Foxboro Stadium (er, I mean Gillette) in July- should be a kuell day.  

Couldn't tell you what my favorite video was, but I especially loved any Danzig, Slayer, and remember being blown away by the One video. 

Remember the Heavy Metal movie with the Fastway soundtrack?
Skippy's big screen moment.

Cali- please, no hip-hop talk on this thread it's just wrong. Respect the music and kiss my axe


----------



## ace (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *In other werds Jill smoked a bowl with her friends and headbanged to Slayer and King Diamond...like we did. *



POP 1 Opean,Fire One up,Now Lets get Extreme
:angel: :wavey: :angel:


----------

